# There's a first for everything...



## Xmetal (May 14, 2005)

And it was Graphic Design for me.

I crafted this for another forum and the reviews have been good thus far....







Thoughts? Brickbats?


----------



## Meysha (May 14, 2005)

Oh Wow!! That is amazing! Looks just like an advertisement I'd see in a magazine! Good work.

The only thing I'd comment on, is that the text in the center isn't very noticeable, just because the background is so kick ass!! I'd also probably cut a little bit off the bottom of the pic, maybe just up to under the steering wheel.

I'm going to cry in a corner now because you guys are all so great. :-(


----------



## JonMikal (May 18, 2005)

Xmetal said:
			
		

> and the reviews have been good thus far....


 
i should say so....excellent job!


----------



## danny (May 30, 2005)

This is great work but, there's one problem.  The steering wheel is on the wrong side. 
Danny in USA


----------



## SonicAdvDX (May 30, 2005)

Pretty good. Would have been better saved as a PNG to save you all the dithering, and you can still see some white on that pink ogo thingy. Sorry, I've been a graphics designer for quite a long time, so I'm a brutal critic. ^_^;


----------



## essjayyell (Jun 10, 2005)

Hey it looks good.

The only things I would do are smooth out the top of the dash on the right hand side and maybe something with the pink text. To me it doesn't seem to fit in with the whole image. I'd also move the Subaru logo to the bottom right corner and make it slightly bigger.


----------

